
HipChat client updates - pram
The last client release for HipChat on macOS was 8 months ago, same with the rest of the clients. AFAICT there hasn&#x27;t been a single feature release or bug fix since that point for the &#x27;cloud&#x27; version. That seems like a pretty large gap for a product which is certainly not bug free.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hipchat.com&#x2F;release_notes&#x2F;mac
======
pizzaknife
most
"issues"([https://jira.atlassian.com/projects/HCPUB/issues/?filter=all...](https://jira.atlassian.com/projects/HCPUB/issues/?filter=allopenissues))
appear to actually be enhancement improvements - however, many seem specific
to organizational whims --- smells like plugin developer fodder to me (there
are some exceptions of course) - ./2cents

